# Rapid Set with Membranes



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a job coming up next week with a 25 sq ft bathroom floor, replace cabs, top etc... the customer is getting a hotel room for a night so I have 1 day to set & grout floor so the next day I can reinstall the pooper!

As far as Noble TS I know I can set that and tile immediately. I am using Laticrete 253R to set the tile which is a Rhonboid matte tile... Would it be recomended to use the Rapid thinset to set the membrane? I have Kerabond/Keralastic that was leftover from another job that I'm trying to use up...
Will using 2 different grades of thinset affect curing or any results with the floor? I have enough 253R for the job so I'm not concerned but I was figuring on using the rest of the Mapei up to set underlayments...
Suggestions?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> I have a job coming up next week with a 25 sq ft bathroom floor, replace cabs, top etc... the customer is getting a hotel room for a night so I have 1 day to set & grout floor so the next day I can reinstall the pooper!
> 
> As far as Noble TS I know I can set that and tile immediately. I am using Laticrete 253R to set the tile which is a Rhonboid matte tile... Would it be recomended to use the Rapid thinset to set the membrane? I have Kerabond/Keralastic that was leftover from another job that I'm trying to use up...
> Will using 2 different grades of thinset affect curing or any results with the floor? I have enough 253R for the job so I'm not concerned but I was figuring on using the rest of the Mapei up to set underlayments...
> Suggestions?




If she is getting a hotel for the night why not just set the tile and come back first thing and grout and set the toliet. I do not like to use rapid set only if i have to as a last resort. To me when using rapid set the tile sounds hollow or maybe that is just me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just remember, standard thinset needs about 24 hours to cure. If you put done the membrane with Kerabond and set the tiles with rapid, the membrane is not adhered until 24 hours. There is a chance you can screw up the bond to the membrane. I'd rather have all the thinset cure at approximately the same rate.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah that is basicly what I was telling him. they are a getting a hotel room just set it with regular thinset and go on with your day. Not to mention its your first time using the Noble TS I think. I would not want to learn on a new product with rapid set


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

But then there's the tile's day rule. You should know this one, Opie. Gerald teaches it. 

When a thinset manufacturer says to wait a day for curing, that means 24 hours...not finishing at 5PM on Monday and returning the next day at 8AM :laughing:

That's only a 13 hours wait. :jester:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I will use the Rapid for everything... this is not how I prefer to install but I was getting grief over being out of a toilet. Its not a huge issue for her but she also doesn't want to be running up a hotel bill for 2 or 3 days.
Opie, I figured to have tile set by afternoon so then I can do other things like clean up, get grout tools ready, install faucet to countertop and un pack cabinets.... this job gets QL2 grout so I won't have any buffing when done, I will grout before I leave and then come back to put the rest of the bathroom together. This is what I had in my head. I figured the rapid would work but it seems maybe not?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Forgo the hotel room, and tell her to get a package of these. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I figured the rapid would work but it seems maybe not?


Why wouldn't the rapid set work? Its just modified thinset that cures in a few hours without the neccessity of air.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I meant in regards to grouting that evening before I leave... would that be rushing things? At worse case I would want to atleast grout around toilet and vanity area.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

You should be ok to grout after 4-5 hours after setting, but definately check the bag for set time.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Laticrete is 2-4 hours... ill have to double check


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Dude its 25sf...lay it out, make all of your cuts, and set it - out by noon at the very latest. If you have any prep or demo do it the day before if need be. Go back first thing in the am grout and set the stool. It ain't 24 hours but it's close damned enough. Sheesh you guys reeeally over-think this stuff sometimes :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't overthink, I over organize and come prepared for all my jobs (except my own bathroom,:laughing and my customers always compliment me for that... this customer has had a recent knee surgury and other problems so I was just trying to come up with the best plan of attack. Tearing out the day before will not work so I decided on using rapid set under/over membrane and grout in the evening so the next day I can finish the rest and get her back in


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you didn't take that too harsh - I was mostly joking and poking fun at Angus. Whatever you need to do to get it done man. I personally don't think RS is necessary if she's already getting a room but I suppose it could save you a trip if you can knock it all out in one day.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I was mostly joking and poking fun at Angus..


I don't overthink.....oh wait. That was Dawg's excuse. I have none :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

...excuses are like.......... :laughing:


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

To hell with the hotel

Rent a portable john for a few days and do it right.

Good grief. Why eff it up over something so simple to overcome


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i was told to be nice so i wont joke around. So just please get the floor done so we know ya wont be there for days


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Started this job today... PITA, luan was glued to the slab with some black stuff so the tear out was a little longer


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Noble TS rox!!! That is a single 5'x5' piece and it cuts easier than Ditra :rockon: I just layed it in there and cut it in like a vinyl floor :thumbup:

Thinset down with 253R Gold


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice to work with, eh? It's not all flimsy. Easy to cut. 

Just need to make sure you get good coverage under it. Noble suggests a 100lb roller.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This tile is a porcelain rhonboid on paper mat. They were rough on the edges and different sizes and didn't match up very well on the mats so I had to shift some around here and there. There was no way of getting perfectly even grout joints but that's what she wanted.

Got the floor set and grouted. It was a long day. Wait till ya see my pics tomorrow... the sink bowl has flowers in it!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Nice to work with, eh? It's not all flimsy. Easy to cut.
> 
> Just need to make sure you get good coverage under it. Noble suggests a 100lb roller.


Yeah, I like it! When I first set it, I used my wood float to get the wrinkles out etc... then used my roller


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Sheesh Todd. :whistling:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The only thing I forgot to take a picture of was the QL2.
I sold this awhile back when I was using this more, but today, my 18 pound bucket was half full, literally! 
:furious:
I'm going to be finding the rep on this one... had just enough or I would have freaked out!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Sheesh Todd. :whistling:whistling


I called her out on this selection twice! Once before she ordered when I saw the sample mat and even after wards... I told her and she said that's what she wanted. I'm sure the picture doesn't do as much justice though because the tile edges are wavy and ragged, stone type look. What would you do???


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> The only thing I forgot to take a picture of was the QL2.
> I sold this awhile back when I was using this more, but today, my 18 pound bucket was half full, literally!
> :furious:
> I'm going to be finding the rep on this one... had just enough or I would have freaked out!


Todd,

It's like a bag of chips; by weight. Did it weigh 18lbs before you started?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

... when I dry fitted it did the same exact thing and I tried to shift mats around and same results. They were all different sizes so pulling them off the mats would have done absolutely no justice. Some I had to pull off and shift around and a few were pulled off and I had to find ones that were 1/8" bigger on all sides to fit back in. It was the worst stuff ever! She came in and said she loves it but I definately would shut that stuff down in a heartbeat if someone else wanted it


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Todd,
> 
> It's like a bag of chips; by weight. Did it weigh 18lbs before you started?


Didn't weigh it but all the others were 3/4 to 7/8 full... I was shocked when I took off the lid!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't recall ever having a bucket 7/8th full. Most I see are closer to 3/5th.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> What would you do???



That picture would be hidden on my hard drive somewhere.:laughing:

We all got 'em. We just don't show them off.

Just breaking your stones a bit .


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I don't recall ever having a bucket 7/8th full. Most I see are closer to 3/5th.


Maybe my first ones were just extra or something??


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> That picture would be hidden on my hard drive somewhere.:laughing:
> 
> We all got 'em. We just don't show them off.
> 
> Just breaking your stones a bit .


:laughing: up close and personal it looks ok cuz of the ragged edges and what not... those mats were around $18 bux each??? I was seriously scratching my head for 10 minutes.........


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Noble TS rox!!! That is a single 5'x5' piece and it cuts easier than Ditra :rockon: I just layed it in there and cut it in like a vinyl floor :thumbup:
> 
> Thinset down with 253R Gold


It is also easier to work on. I hate kneeling on Ditra but the TS is not hard on the knees.

Love the tile. 

Have any of you guys just ripped all the tiles off the mats and set them loose? I'm thinking this is the way to go....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

My Quartz Lock was about 3/5th's as well.

Nice to have the room to stir it up...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> It is also easier to work on. I hate kneeling on Ditra but the TS is not hard on the knees.
> 
> Love the tile.
> 
> Have any of you guys just ripped all the tiles off the mats and set them loose? I'm thinking this is the way to go....


Thought of that too... the tiles sizes ranged from 0" to 1/4" different so I figured the results could have been worse


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Flower Power!!! I'm done and then she's getting the room wallpapered so I'm glad that I don't do that...

Kohler makes some of the most high priced, annoying products but to each its own


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice job Dawg :thumbsup:
Now she needs to flip $10 for a new vent cover.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Nice job Dawg :thumbsup:
> Now she needs to flip $10 for a new vent cover.


She's gonna paint it.................. 3k for a sink bowl, faucet, and accessories and she want to paint the cover???


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> 3k for a sink bowl, faucet, and accessories and she want to paint the cover???


:laughing: :blink:


----------

